# Nikon 105mm F1.4 Announced



## 9VIII (Jul 30, 2016)

http://www.nikon.com/news/2016/0727_lens_01.htm

https://photographylife.com/nikon-105mm-f1-4e-ed-announcement

Hokey Freaking Pow.

Not only is this the biggest Bokeh monster shorter than 200f2, but just look at those MTFs!

If anything costing $2,000 could be called a bargain, I'd say this probably qualifies.

It almost makes me want to pick up a cheap body just to try one. Hopefully Sigma doesn't take too long reverse engineering it.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 30, 2016)

9VIII said:


> http://www.nikon.com/news/2016/0727_lens_01.htm
> 
> https://photographylife.com/nikon-105mm-f1-4e-ed-announcement
> 
> ...



Sweet lens, but it's not much more bokehlicious than the 85mm 1.2..
http://howmuchblur.com/#compare-1x-105mm-f1.4-and-1x-85mm-f1.2-on-a-0.9m-wide-subject


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 31, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nikon.com/news/2016/0727_lens_01.htm
> ...



Interesting, yes now that you mention it the lens does look a lot like an 85f1.2 competitor.

The big thing here is that 85f1.2 is impossible (or nearly so) on the smaller Nikon mount, so now that they've come up with an alternative, third parties have the basis for a Super Bokeh lens that can be adapted to all body designs.
It would be sweet if Sigma would just make an 85f1.2 for Canon, but imitating this design is much more likely.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 31, 2016)

9VIII said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



Hmm... Mitakon managed to make one: 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1174585-REG
However, At $800, I doubt this has the stellar performance of the new Nikon lens. 

That is a good point- not having to deal with that Nikon flange could make things simpler for third party companies. I hadn't stopped to think about that! 

Yup, I'd love to see a Siggy 85mm 1.2 ART, but they don't seem to want my money too badly...


----------



## Nitroman (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd love Canon to release this lens (pretty please Canon) ...

I have the 85mm f1.2 but it distorts perspective a little for close up portraits at min focus distanxe (0.95m). The 105mm would compress perspective to perfect degree.

This is the lens i've been looking for - but with Canon fit and autofocus.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 31, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > IglooEater said:
> ...



That Mitakon is a bit perplexing.
Canon goes as far as to glue the electronic contacts onto the rear lens element in order to fit 85f1.2 into their mount. The Mitakon is manual focus so it doesn't have data contacts, that makes the Canon mount version simpler, but at Lenstip.com (http://www.lenstip.com/443.1-Lens_review-Mitakon_Speedmaster_85_mm_f_1.2.html) even on the Nikon version they say it doesn't have a lot of vignetting, that's actually one of the best aspects of the lens.

??? Maybe it actually isn't "really" 85f1.2 on Nikon, but it's close enough they can afford to fudge the numbers?


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 31, 2016)

9VIII said:


> Hmm... Mitakon managed to make one:
> 
> That Mitakon is a bit perplexing.
> Canon goes as far as to glue the electronic contacts onto the rear lens element in order to fit 85f1.2 into their mount. The Mitakon is manual focus so it doesn't have data contacts, that makes the Canon mount version simpler, but at Lenstip.com (http://www.lenstip.com/443.1-Lens_review-Mitakon_Speedmaster_85_mm_f_1.2.html) even on the Nikon version they say it doesn't have a lot of vignetting, that's actually one of the best aspects of the lens.
> ...



True enough. The fact that it has no electric contacts may indeed help squeeze things in there.

Now *that* is an interesting point. It might not be f/1.2 on Canon either. I googled a bit to see if I couldn't find some design information or a patent, but with no success. I'd love to see some transmission tests on this lens.


----------

